# [Q] Problem with moving App to System\priv-app\ (Fake GPS Location Spoofer Pro)



## a4nd1y (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello 

I purchased the App Fake  GPS Location Spoofer Pro and want to move it to \System\priv-app\. (As suggested in the app)
what i have tryed so far:

1. Installing the app frome play store.
   used Root Explorer to move Base.apk from data\app\com.incorporateapps.fakegps\ to system\priv-app and deleted the old folder in data\app      
   after rebooting, the apk is not in system\priv-app  anymore also the installed icon is gone

2. tryed to install the app with (Mod Edit: reference to warez removed) as system app. but after reboot, no installed app. (i used the base.apk which i moved to sd-card, to install)

My Device:
HTC One M7
Android 5.0.2
H-Boot 1.61 S-On but unlocked Bootloader over HTC Dev

do i need s-off for it? And if yes, is there an other way then sunshine?

i hope you can help me. 
thanks


----------



## jpfulton248 (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm in the same boat with a rooted Note 4 on Android 6.01. Have you figured this out yet? Thanks.


----------



## Zeinc (Jul 16, 2016)

*My Solution*



a4nd1y said:


> Hello
> 
> I purchased the App Fake  GPS Location Spoofer Pro and want to move it to \System\priv-app\. (As suggested in the app)
> what i have tryed so far:
> ...

Click to collapse





jpfulton248 said:


> I'm in the same boat with a rooted Note 4 on Android 6.01. Have you figured this out yet? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Once you move the app to system/priv-app reboot your device, it will disappear from the apps catalog (because now it's a system app).
Then browse with any root browser to the installation  path I remember something like system/priv-app/com. .... there is a base.apk select ans REINSTALL the base.apk, it will prompt  to UPDATE the app, allow it and reboot again, Tada you will see the app with system permission.

It took me a while to figure out the process, hope it helps.


----------



## zfk110 (Sep 3, 2016)

Zeinc said:


> Once you move the app to system/priv-app reboot your device, it will disappear from the apps catalog (because now it's a system app).
> Then browse with any root browser to the installation  path I remember something like system/priv-app/com. .... there is a base.apk select ans REINSTALL the base.apk, it will prompt  to UPDATE the app, allow it and reboot again, Tada you will see the app with system permission.
> 
> It took me a while to figure out the process, hope it helps.

Click to collapse



Im running on the same problem, I used root explorer, but I couldnt find the fake GPs folder there either, it looks like it totally disappears. any help? Thanks


----------



## akhil093 (Jan 15, 2017)

a4nd1y said:


> Hello
> 
> I purchased the App Fake  GPS Location Spoofer Pro and want to move it to \System\priv-app\. (As suggested in the app)
> what i have tryed so far:
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Install it as normal apk.
2. Using any root explorer copy that app's folder from data/apps and paste into your priv-app (don't cut or move that folder, only copy). Then Reboot.
3. Now after reboot, go to settings and open installed apps. See if that app is there or not. If not then seleect "show system apps" option.
4. After finding that app. tap on it and select uninstall updates (or disable option if you can't find uninstall updates option there).
5. It will prompt you to replace with the factory version of that app. After selecting option "replace with factory version" enable the app again if you've disabled it. Then Finally reboot.
Done!


----------



## Mourdraug (Feb 28, 2017)

akhil093 said:


> 1. Install it as normal apk.
> 2. Using any root explorer copy that app's folder from data/apps and paste into your priv-app (don't cut or move that folder, only copy). Then Reboot.
> 3. Now after reboot, go to settings and open installed apps. See if that app is there or not. If not then seleect "show system apps" option.
> 4. After finding that app. tap on it and select uninstall updates (or disable option if you can't find uninstall updates option there).
> ...

Click to collapse



Does not work for me. everything I put in system/app or system/priv-app disappears on reboot, after reboot I can uninstall app left in data normally.


----------



## akhil093 (Mar 20, 2017)

Mourdraug said:


> Does not work for me. everything I put in system/app or system/priv-app disappears on reboot, after reboot I can uninstall app left in data normally.

Click to collapse



As I dai, don't "put" in system/app or priv/app. you have to copy the folder from data/app.


----------



## Banjospeed (Jul 10, 2017)

i think with disappearing he means that the icon is no longer on the android user-surface.
same problem here. even if i copy the whole folder into system/priv-app and dont erase it in data/app i can only uninstall the app normally (and then its no longer listed in apps, even though there is the copy of the folder in system/priv-app). 
there is no option like "uninstall updates" or "replace with factory version". there is simply the button "uninstall" like with every other non-system-app.


----------



## wyrmslayer (Jul 21, 2017)

Here's what I had to do on my Note 5 through t-mobile running Nougat with the March update. I rooted with Magisk and I used ES file Explorer to move, not copy because i guess that confused the app on which path to load from and breaks. After moving I needed to change the permissions to rx-r-r, which I did for both the base.apk and the app folder as well then rebooted just to make sure the changes stuck, but I used a different joystick. I used GPS JoyStick by the app ninjas which once in system mode can disable the gps and eliminate rubberband and has a lot more features than the other joysticks.


----------



## ighon (Aug 11, 2017)

akhil093 said:


> 1. Install it as normal apk.
> 2. Using any root explorer copy that app's folder from data/apps and paste into your priv-app (don't cut or move that folder, only copy). Then Reboot.
> 3. Now after reboot, go to settings and open installed apps. See if that app is there or not. If not then seleect "show system apps" option.
> 4. After finding that app. tap on it and select uninstall updates (or disable option if you can't find uninstall updates option there).
> ...

Click to collapse



Many Many thanks ! Finally a procedure that work ! Great !


----------



## aNGERY (Nov 27, 2017)

akhil093 said:


> 1. Install it as normal apk.
> 2. Using any root explorer copy that app's folder from data/apps and paste into your priv-app (don't cut or move that folder, only copy). Then Reboot.
> 3. Now after reboot, go to settings and open installed apps. See if that app is there or not. If not then seleect "show system apps" option.
> 4. After finding that app. tap on it and select uninstall updates (or disable option if you can't find uninstall updates option there).
> ...

Click to collapse



a little side note, but this worked for me. 

I 

LOVE


YOU.


----------



## DeniTx (Dec 27, 2017)

aNGERY said:


> a little side note, but this worked for me.
> 
> I
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This method is not working for me i have tried exact steps i am using lexa fake gps still asking to use mock location.


----------



## bombaglad (Jan 9, 2018)

DeniTx said:


> This method is not working for me i have tried exact steps i am using lexa fake gps still asking to use mock location.

Click to collapse



same exact problem... i'm trying to do it via twrp, i even set permissions for the apk to chmod 644 and folder to 755, the app has the same permissions as all other system apps, and nothing..... it is there but i can't launch it
has anyone solved this?


----------



## bombaglad (Jan 10, 2018)

a4nd1y said:


> Hello
> 
> I purchased the App Fake GPS Location Spoofer Pro and want to move it to \System\priv-app\. (As suggested in the app)
> what i have tryed so far:
> ...

Click to collapse



have you managed to solve this?


----------



## darkdaemon32 (Feb 19, 2018)

I'm having similar issues. All the posted solutions do not work for me. I've tried the xml permissions modifications as well that are on the apps home page and that does not work either. The system option is still greyed out for me. I have the app installed to system/priv-app as suggested and it opens and shows on my launcher just fine but the application itself will not detect that it's installed to system. Oreo 8.0.0 with magisk root. Please if anyone has something to try let me know. I've been searching for and trying solutions for over 5 hours now. I can't use mock locations because the application refuses to work with that enabled and the system ability to spoof gps is my only option


----------



## slingblade01 (Apr 6, 2018)

darkdaemon32 said:


> I'm having similar issues. All the posted solutions do not work for me. I've tried the xml permissions modifications as well that are on the apps home page and that does not work either. The system option is still greyed out for me. I have the app installed to system/priv-app as suggested and it opens and shows on my launcher just fine but the application itself will not detect that it's installed to system. Oreo 8.0.0 with magisk root. Please if anyone has something to try let me know. I've been searching for and trying solutions for over 5 hours now. I can't use mock locations because the application refuses to work with that enabled and the system ability to spoof gps is my only option

Click to collapse



I am now running into the same problem, cannot "Enable System Mode" with the app.  Using a browser I noticed that the folder for the cloned app version is different than the app that I named it; "com.tgmqqhposmr.xacn....." 
Is this normal?


----------



## slingblade01 (Apr 6, 2018)

slingblade01 said:


> I am now running into the same problem, cannot "Enable System Mode" with the app.  Using a browser I noticed that the folder for the cloned app version is different than the app that I named it; "com.tgmqqhposmr.xacn....."
> Is this normal?

Click to collapse



To answer my own question and others that may share the same question, yes, the randomly named app folder is correct when compared to working versions on android 8.0.

Also, the app is supposed to be located in the priv-app/ directory.

The problem in the additional steps posted by gps joystick's faq, specifically #4:

_Additional Steps for Android Oreo (8.0) Users:
These are user submitted steps, so your mileage may vary.

1. Put GPS Joystick in “root/system_root/system/priv-app” and make sure file permissions are set to 0644

2. Create a text file called “privapp-permissions-com.theappninjas.gpsjoystick.xml”
and paste this into it:
<privapp-permissions package=”com.theappninjas.gpsjoystick”>
<permission name=”android.permission.INTERNET”/>
<permission name=”android.permission.ACCESS_NETWORK_STATE”/>
<permission name=”android.permission.ACCESS_COARSE_LOCATION”/>
<permission name=”android.permission.ACCESS_FINE_LOCATION”/>
<permission name=”android.permission.ACCESS_LOCATION_EXTRA_COMMANDS”/>
<permission name=”android.permission.ACCESS_MOCK_LOCATION”/>
<permission name=”android.permission.SYSTEM_ALERT_WINDOW”/>
<permission name=”android.permission.INSTALL_LOCATION_PROVIDER”/>
<permission name=”android.permission.WRITE_SETTINGS”/>
<permission name=”android.permission.WRITE_SECURE_SETTINGS”/>
<permission name=”android.permission.CHANGE_COMPONENT_ENABLED_STATE”/>
<permission name=”com.google.android.providers.gsf.permission.READ_GSERVICES”/>
<permission name=”com.android.vending.BILLING”/>
<permission name=”android.permission.WAKE_LOCK”/>
<permission name=”com.google.android.c2dm.permission.RECEIVE”/>
<permission name=”com.theappninjas.gpsjoystick.permission.C2D_MESSAGE”/>
</privapp-permissions>

3. Place the file at “root/system_root/system/etc/permissions/” and make sure permissions are set to 0644

4. Edit the file “root/system_root/system/etc/permissions/privapp-permissions-marlin.xml”

5. Add the same XML from Step 2 between the <permissions></permissions> tags and make sure permissions are set to 0644

6. Restart the device and confirm that the Enable System Mode is enabled in GPS JoyStick Settings._

Number 4 references an xml named marlin that belongs to the Pixel 1 XL.  My phone, and others I suspect, does not have this file.  I looked for a Taimen (Pixel 2XL) file but no luck.

Any ideas?


----------



## CharlieWild (Apr 25, 2018)

This last method FINALLY solved it for me on my Nexus 6P running Oreo. You only have to change "com.theappninjas.gpsjoystick" with the package name of the cloned app, something like "com.mksacniw.apoerslnose" (this is just an example). Follow the instructions carefully and rememeber to change the permissions of both files to rw-r--r-- (this is VERY IMPORTANT).


----------



## olad75 (May 21, 2018)

*perfect*



akhil093 said:


> 1. Install it as normal apk.
> 2. Using any root explorer copy that app's folder from data/apps and paste into your priv-app (don't cut or move that folder, only copy). Then Reboot.
> 3. Now after reboot, go to settings and open installed apps. See if that app is there or not. If not then seleect "show system apps" option.
> 4. After finding that app. tap on it and select uninstall updates (or disable option if you can't find uninstall updates option there).
> ...

Click to collapse



perfect works fine


----------



## 314mp (May 31, 2018)

None of the above worked for me (pixel on 8.0), what finally worked was the app systemizer terminal module in magisk, then installed turmex, ran these 5 commands and rebooted 
 1. su
2. systemize 
3. (choice 1) 
4.(the number of the app to systemize)
5. (The option for priv-app)


----------



## a4nd1y (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello 

I purchased the App Fake  GPS Location Spoofer Pro and want to move it to \System\priv-app\. (As suggested in the app)
what i have tryed so far:

1. Installing the app frome play store.
   used Root Explorer to move Base.apk from data\app\com.incorporateapps.fakegps\ to system\priv-app and deleted the old folder in data\app      
   after rebooting, the apk is not in system\priv-app  anymore also the installed icon is gone

2. tryed to install the app with (Mod Edit: reference to warez removed) as system app. but after reboot, no installed app. (i used the base.apk which i moved to sd-card, to install)

My Device:
HTC One M7
Android 5.0.2
H-Boot 1.61 S-On but unlocked Bootloader over HTC Dev

do i need s-off for it? And if yes, is there an other way then sunshine?

i hope you can help me. 
thanks


----------



## CoolBoyzZz69 (Jul 16, 2018)

*master help me can't uninsraller aplication anything*

give me aplication zip uninstaller fake my gps pro 
from dev : [email protected]. playstore


----------



## CoolBoyzZz69 (Jul 17, 2018)

Teleport your phone to any place in the world. Fake GPS Joystick https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gsmartstudio.fakegps

maste please share me uninstaller.zip Fake GPS Pro coz not uninstaller system.


----------



## Marnova (Jul 23, 2018)

akhil093 said:


> 1. Install it as normal apk.
> 2. Using any root explorer copy that app's folder from data/apps and paste into your priv-app (don't cut or move that folder, only copy). Then Reboot.
> 3. Now after reboot, go to settings and open installed apps. See if that app is there or not. If not then seleect "show system apps" option.
> 4. After finding that app. tap on it and select uninstall updates (or disable option if you can't find uninstall updates option there).
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. I am new to rooting and this was really helpful and also worked for me as the app kept disappearing too. Got past that stage. However, when I unroot the new sys app is wiped (no longer there when I unroot). Is this because of the stock I am flashing with (using ODIN) to unroot? Is this usual? Any advice on how to retain the app?  Sorry to ask such a basic question!


----------



## Crystz (Jul 30, 2018)

Unable to install "Fake GPS Joystick" on my z2 plus as a system app in  Android p dp5... It gets soft bricked when ever I try to install it... Any solution for this....???


----------



## ProfPlays (Aug 8, 2018)

314mp said:


> None of the above worked for me (pixel on 8.0), what finally worked was the app systemizer terminal module in magisk, then installed turmex, ran these 5 commands and rebooted
> 1. su
> 2. systemize
> 3. (choice 1)
> ...

Click to collapse



I did this on fake gps route from incorporateapps but it didn't work. Using root explorer, I found that there are two folders ("lib" and "oat") that are not copied on priv-app folder, only the base.apk. If I try to copy/move manually, the files are removed on next reboot. It seems Magisk keeps these files out of it's image! What should I do to systemize the entire folder, not just the APK? This may solve my problem!

Thank you!


----------



## shiznit1 (Aug 28, 2018)

ProfPlays said:


> I did this on fake gps route from incorporateapps but it didn't work. Using root explorer, I found that there are two folders ("lib" and "oat") that are not copied on priv-app folder, only the base.apk. If I try to copy/move manually, the files are removed on next reboot. It seems Magisk keeps these files out of it's image! What should I do to systemize the entire folder, not just the APK? This may solve my problem!
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



After running systemize, I found a copy of the app was still left in data\app. I tried deleting the app folder there, then rebooting. It's now working properly with system app permissions.


----------



## ProfPlays (Sep 3, 2018)

shiznit1 said:


> After running systemize, I found a copy of the app was still left in data\app. I tried deleting the app folder there, then rebooting. It's now working properly with system app permissions.

Click to collapse



I found a solution, seems to be a problem with the APK.
After systemize, the icons on the tray couldn't be found anywhere, and the app crashed after creating the status menu (as there was no icon to display). Used app clone and added a fake icon for the status bar and it worked systemized! If someone not a problem with the Systemizer or any other thing besides the app itself.
If someone want help on cloning the app I can send the steps I made!

Thanks for the reply and everyone's help!


----------



## perdix1975 (Feb 11, 2019)

ProfPlays said:


> I found a solution, seems to be a problem with the APK.
> After systemize, the icons on the tray couldn't be found anywhere, and the app crashed after creating the status menu (as there was no icon to display). Used app clone and added a fake icon for the status bar and it worked systemized! If someone not a problem with the Systemizer or any other thing besides the app itself.
> If someone want help on cloning the app I can send the steps I made!
> 
> Thanks for the reply and everyone's help!

Click to collapse



Can you please post the steps you made, one by one? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Poku000 (Jun 19, 2020)

I have moved gps joystick app to system apps but when i open gps joystick and and tried to enable system mode its not working.... can anyone help me how to solve this problem.... thankyou..


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 19, 2020)

Poku000 said:


> I have moved gps joystick app to system apps but when i open gps joystick and and tried to enable system mode its not working.... can anyone help me how to solve this problem.... thankyou..

Click to collapse



When you add or remove apps to/from the system partition, you have to boot into recovery and wipe only the cache partition(do not choose the factory reset option), then reboot the device.

This is necessary to remove cached data that was being stored for the removed apps and to allow the device to build the necessary cache files for apps that you added. Otherwise, the system gets confused because it has cached data for an app that it no longer has or it gets confused looking for cache data that it does not have for the apps that you added. Did that make sense to you?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## emilic (Jul 26, 2020)

Does this method (of moving it to /system/priv-app) still works with Android 10? 
Could someone confirm? I am not being able to do so 
(custom rom aex)


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 26, 2020)

emilic said:


> Does this method (of moving it to /system/priv-app) still works with Android 10?
> Could someone confirm? I am not being able to do so
> (custom rom aex)

Click to collapse



There are several methods that can be used, but, all of them require a rooted device.

You can do it with any file manager app that has a root explorer option built in. 

You can use adb commands to move the app to the new folder.

There are apps that automatically convert user apps into system app.

There are other methods as well, take your pick, they all work.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## emilic (Jul 26, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> There are several methods that can be used, but, all of them require a rooted device.
> 
> You can do it with any file manager app that has a root explorer option built in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll take this as it should work with Android 10.
Phone is rooted, I've moved the folder with ADB (TWRP) and added the permission files with correct permissions set (644 files and 755 app folder).
App is still there, but system setting is grayed out... Not sure what is the error

I know about the other methods (have not tried them), but want to use this or at least understand why it is not working...


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 26, 2020)

emilic said:


> Thanks, I'll take this as it should work with Android 10.
> 
> Phone is rooted, I've moved the folder with ADB (TWRP) and added the permission files with correct permissions set (644 files and 755 app folder).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read one of my posts above, I state that when you add/remove/modidy apps or files to or from the system partition, after moving/deleting/modifying, you have to boot into recovery and wipe the cache partition and the dalvik cache partition(do not factory reset and do not wipe system or data partitions), then reboot.

This has to be done in order for the cache partition to rebuild itself correctly in relation to the changes that you made. It gets confused because you moved the apps and now it doesn't know how to associate the cached data with the apps that the data belongs to because it is trying to associate the cached data with the app as if the app is still located in it's original location. Wiping the cache partition corrects this.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## emilic (Jul 26, 2020)

well I've done that already. (Wipe cache and dalvik cache)
Still nothing.

Now curious thing, the app can be open, and it is under system/priv-app/
If I look at the installed applications (under android settings) it is listed as a normal application (I can see it without choosing system apps)

But if I ask ADB to list applications, it will appear under the system ones : (adb shell pm list packages -s)


----------



## emilic (Jul 27, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Read one of my posts above, I state that when you add/remove/modidy apps or files to or from the system partition, after moving/deleting/modifying, you have to boot into recovery and wipe the cache partition and the dalvik cache partition(do not factory reset and do not wipe system or data partitions), then reboot.
> 
> This has to be done in order for the cache partition to rebuild itself correctly in relation to the changes that you made. It gets confused because you moved the apps and now it doesn't know how to associate the cached data with the apps that the data belongs to because it is trying to associate the cached data with the app as if the app is still located in it's original location. Wiping the cache partition corrects this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well just tried the same procedure with AEX android 9, and It worked !
Now going to try again android 10... maybe something changed between both of them ?

UPDATE : just did the same thing with AEX android 10, and did not work... TBC...


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 27, 2020)

emilic said:


> Well just tried the same procedure with AEX android 9, and It worked !
> Now going to try again android 10... maybe something changed between both of them ?
> 
> UPDATE : just did the same thing with AEX android 10, and did not work... TBC...

Click to collapse



Strange, I can't think of anything off of the top of my head that would be causing this. Have you tried doing it with a file manager app that has root explorer or any of the root enabled apps that has a feature to convert user apps into system apps? You may have to undo what you did with the reverse process then try again a different way. Trying a different way from where you are at probably won't help.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## emilic (Jul 27, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Strange, I can't think of anything off of the top of my head that would be causing this. Have you tried doing it with a file manager app that has root explorer or any of the root enabled apps that has a feature to convert user apps into system apps? You may have to undo what you did with the reverse process then try again a different way. Trying a different way from where you are at probably won't help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well I did everything through ADB mostly under TWRP ^^
no app was used to move things or change permissions.

And I did just reflashed the ROM to do a clean test (after proving that the ROM with android 9 worked), and it did not.
I think I gonna test with another ROM

UPDATE : well tested with LineageOS for android 10, and still not working... (even when disabling selinux enforcement which allowed me to run the app, but system setting still grayed out)


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 27, 2020)

emilic said:


> Well I did everything through ADB mostly under TWRP ^^
> no app was used to move things or change permissions.
> 
> And I did just reflashed the ROM to do a clean test (after proving that the ROM with android 9 worked), and it did not.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try a non adb method.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## emilic (Jul 27, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> Try a non adb method.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Done, and noup... not working on Android 10.

Can someone confirm that it is working with android 10? (and which ROM are they using?)
Thanks!


----------



## a4nd1y (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello 

I purchased the App Fake  GPS Location Spoofer Pro and want to move it to \System\priv-app\. (As suggested in the app)
what i have tryed so far:

1. Installing the app frome play store.
   used Root Explorer to move Base.apk from data\app\com.incorporateapps.fakegps\ to system\priv-app and deleted the old folder in data\app      
   after rebooting, the apk is not in system\priv-app  anymore also the installed icon is gone

2. tryed to install the app with (Mod Edit: reference to warez removed) as system app. but after reboot, no installed app. (i used the base.apk which i moved to sd-card, to install)

My Device:
HTC One M7
Android 5.0.2
H-Boot 1.61 S-On but unlocked Bootloader over HTC Dev

do i need s-off for it? And if yes, is there an other way then sunshine?

i hope you can help me. 
thanks


----------



## WiHnTr (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm also on android 10 and it didn't work, I tried it by adb, by root explorer but nothing worked


----------



## 24INVINCIBLE24 (Feb 15, 2022)

shiznit1 said:


> After running systemize, I found a copy of the app was still left in data\app. I tried deleting the app folder there, then rebooting. It's now working properly with system app permissions.

Click to collapse



How do I identify package name in data/app as all of them start with some random alpha numeric string?


----------

